# Anyone up for a January Mallet Swap?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright guys......so I know alot of us are working on Christmas gifts and such......but January is coming....anyone up for a mallet swap? 

Builds occurring in January? With exchanges by the end of February?


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Alright guys......so I know alot of us are working on Christmas gifts and such......but January is coming....anyone up for a mallet swap? Builds occurring in January? With exchanges by the end of February?


I'm in does is have to be milled or turned


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm thinking we open it up to both milled and turned.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm game. 

Just don't make it too early in January, I'll probably still be finishing Christmas gifts


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'm thinking we open it up to both milled and turned.


Ok that's good because I just got new lathe tools i want to try out


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Im in. Sounds like fun. Carvong mallet or heavier?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I am in again


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yep I'm in. Where's the Dave Paine. Is he in? Should PM all the old swapee's and see if they are in as well as any new ones that come along ;? In keeping with tradition I have started a list. Out of tradition I hope to have mine done well ahead of deadline


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in too been waiting on another one.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in! I really enjoyed the marking knife swap, and have been looking forward to participating in another swap.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't manage to get in on the others I am in on this one.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I missed out on the last ones as well. Count me in this time.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Alright guys......so I know alot of us are working on Christmas gifts and such......but January is coming....anyone up for a mallet swap? Builds occurring in January? With exchanges by the end of February?


I can't not do it i compty forgot I will not have a shop toghter I will be moving


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

maple man said:


> I can't not do it i compty forgot I will not have a shop toghter I will be moving


 Mapleman, your wording implies you are doing it but I think you mean you can't. Just clarifying, in or out?







And according to a thread called 'Mallets'


Adillo303 said:


> Cool, I'm in, any idea when the next one is?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, count me out - no heat in shop, and by the time Christmas is over it will probably be below 0° out!


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

I would like to participate but am just beginning in woodworking and truly have no idea where to begin. However, I want to make myself a mallet or two and would offer to send one to a member who would coach me through the process.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Check out these threads for mallets that were traded in other swaps. Lots of ideas and build details:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-part-deux-pictures-47414/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

plus1hdcp said:


> I would like to participate but am just beginning in woodworking and truly have no idea where to begin. However, I want to make myself a mallet or two and would offer to send one to a member who would coach me through the process.


There's tons of ways to do it....what kind of tools do you have?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I had never made one before my1st one. This will be my third.


----------



## kabyt (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd love to join.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> There's tons of ways to do it....what kind of tools do you have?


Thanks for the replies guys. I have a cheap Craftsman table saw, drill press, and a couple of chisels so that should get me through a build. My workbench is more of a Reloading bench but sturdy enough to handle my attempt into a more advanced woodworking than building garage shelf's and outdoor decks.

I will take a look at some of the previous builds. I have some maple which was acquired in a trade but its only about 1 inch wide. Would this be an appropriate type wood and laminate it or should I look for a more solid and one piece stock?

I guess you can count me in.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in. The swaps are one of the best aspects of the forum.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

plus1hdcp said:


> I would like to participate but am just beginning in woodworking and truly have no idea where to begin. However, I want to make myself a mallet or two and would offer to send one to a member who would coach me through the process.


This is the best way to learn. Last swap I did a little bit of research and really learned a lot. Then when I started making the swap item I learned a great deal more. Don't give it a second thought, your in. You'll not regret it I promise.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

So Ryan are you managing this one?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> So Ryan are you managing this one?


I believe he is


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Please count me in


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

plus1hdcp said:


> I will take a look at some of the previous builds. I have some maple which was acquired in a trade but its only about 1 inch wide. Would this be an appropriate type wood and laminate it or should I look for a more solid and one piece stock?


If you take a look at the earlier mallet swap, you should find the answer to your question.

Mallet swap pics

Mallet swap part deux - the pictures


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> If you take a look at the earlier mallet swap, you should find the answer to your question.
> 
> Mallet swap pics
> 
> Mallet swap part deux - the pictures


There is/was some outstanding work in those threads and my question was answered. I am looking forward to see what I can do.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I got in the first one by accident- I will try it through normal channels this time- I am in.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Tenatively in for now.


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

*mallet swap*

I want in too!!!!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

OK I'm in. I've not pariipated in such a swap. Any guidelines... General descriptions, size wt, etc... I'm a relative newbie to this site so I still have a few foibles


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alan...more info to come.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is looking good. 19 people already though I think maple man may need to be confirmed


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> This is looking good. 19 people already though I think maple man may need to be confirmed


So how do you match people up ?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> So how do you match people up ?


Take the list, mix up the list and write another name next to each name.

Do not need equal numbers, just juggle the list of names.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is Ryan's swap. I just decided to keep track of who is in and of he wants me to help with anything I will. I don't know what he has in mind 

Other swaps I've been on I was given a swap partner and we communicated with each other. 

On the previous mallet swaps it was what I think they call a 'round robin' I send to someone who sends to someone else etc. 

As a recipient I did not know who I was getting mine from till it arrived. That was the style I personally liked the best. 

As for deciding who to who. Some organisers such as Ryan have done it themselves or sometimes they have sent the list off to a neutral party and got them to do it at random. 

My list just represents approximate order of when people said they were in


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I want in!! Okay, dont add me to the list just yet because I dont want to commit untill I know for sure I can do it. I really need a mallet though and have put off making one for too long. When I need to bang something, I pick up a scrap of wood, lol. If for some reason, I forget about this thread, someone please send me a PM when its decision time.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Put you under list for personal reference. Hope it works out for you to come on board.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Mapleman, your wording implies you are doing it but I think you mean you can't. Just clarifying, in or out? And according to a thread called 'Mallets'


I'm out no shop I will be moving


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

maple man said:


> I'm out no shop I will be moving


Awwwe That's a shame. Maybe you need to come down under and and use my shop

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

This will be my first mallet build but count me in....looking forward to it.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

After seeing this yesterday and going over all the past swaps and seeing all the quality work from before I was very hesitant that my skills weren't up to par. I'm willing to give it a try and mustered up the courage to post this. So please count me in.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Awwwe That's a shame. Maybe you need to come down under and and use my shop Dave The Turning Cowboy


Ya wish I could but I'm going to have a bigger shop and a nicer one


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

With one withdrawn and two more in that gives us 20 plus one sitting in the bush contemplating. 

List to date 










It is a beautiful Sunday morn down here in my part of Australia. Time for a late breakfast the birds are chirping and it is warm enough to walk around in my speedos 

Don't be too cold up there my northern mates


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> With one withdrawn and two more in that gives us 20 plus one sitting in the bush contemplating.
> 
> It is a beautiful Sunday morn down here in my part of Australia. Time for a late breakfast the birds are chirping and it is warm enough to walk around in my speedos
> 
> Don't be too cold up there my northern mates


And are you drinking coffee from that special mug?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> And are you drinking coffee from that special mug?


I am









And about to get out of bed


----------



## Bodocl (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. Can anyone join the mallet swap?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Bodoc said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. Can anyone join the mallet swap?


Here is a good place to start

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f3/

I am only keeping the list - for new comers there is generally caution as you have not developed a reputation. It may be that there is someone to vouch for you here on the forum already.

Post some pics of what you do etc. The organiser will no doubt be in touch but that gives you a start.

Welcome aboard, hope your stay is long and productive

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bodocl (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you Dave, I did post three of my best


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What the hey! Count me in. Haven't been on the forum for a few days, so I'm just now seeing this. But I'd love to try this again.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Latest update. 









Next update in about 8 hours


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm willing to throw my hat in the ring and see if I can get one done. I've been planning one for a long time now so this will give me an excuse to get out in the cold and get it done. Or, better yet, bring the lathe in to the basement and do it there.

EDIT: For the record, Bodoc, I think Dave may have meant a reputation as being someone likely to finish the project and/or stick around and deliver, more than the quality of your project. (By the way, your tables look great.) Either way, if there's concern, Dave & Ryan can always stick my name as your recipient and I'm sure everyone will end up happy.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Things are gaining momentum. Not sure if we will hit 30 but there is an excellent base now


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks frankp as I am in the same boat as bodoc and most likely with less experience. I am excited about the build and worried about what I can come up with but cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*mallet*

I'm in fill me in on some of the details, random swap lottery style or predetermined as to who will get it that type of info. 

Jerry


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome guys!!! 


So here's what i'm planning.....

1. You must commit to the swap by December 31st. 

2. Mallets can be either turned....or made with flatwork. 

3. Mallets should be built to use.....therefore recommendations would be hardwood

4. Can anyone outside the lower 48 USA please let Dave or I know.....we'll try to workout shipping to attempt to make shipping affordable for all. (Dave...can you notate location on the list please?)

5. Mallets need to be complete by February 1st.....Once your complete...please send a confirmation that its complete and ready to ship to me so I can get you an address for shipping....(this should remove the issue of someone saying their in....and then dropping out after a trade partner is planned). 

6. Mallets will be traded in a round robin type swap.....for example....i'd ship one to dave....dave ships one to bill....bill ships one to me. 

7. It may be worth your time to check the size of USPS flat rate boxes....and build the mallet to fit. This will help minimize costs to ship.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

No problem, if every one wants to say what state they are in if in america, if out side of america if you like to say country and state. I will add that detail to the list. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## kabyt (Dec 8, 2013)

Minnesota


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Washington.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Texas


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

North Dakota


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Illinois


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

No flies on my back !!!









Not sure if my northern neighbours are familiar with that saying?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Massachusetts


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Massachusetts


This is becoming a habit .... I had to change column widths because you had the longest ID ..... now you live in the longest state and I had to do it again.

ok I tell a lie, mine might be longer but I abbreviated it New South Wales 

nope we tie for letters but I win by default because I have to use to spaces.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Count me in. Louisiana


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Washington as well.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in Virginia. Looking forward to this since I missed the last go round entirely. I have a lot of ideas for both t-type and maul type mallets so I'll be starting as soon as I can, just to make sure I get something by the deadline.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in, New Jersey.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Iowa....


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> This is becoming a habit .... I had to change column widths because you had the longest ID ..... now you live in the longest state and I had to do it again.
> 
> ok I tell a lie, mine might be longer but I abbreviated it New South Wales
> 
> ...


Lol. :laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mississippi


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Maryland


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Tennessee


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks like I am the only overseas ringin so far. Sorry to who ever posts to me, it is 2 or 3 times your flat rate across the states.











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave we'll get it figured out.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Dave we'll get it figured out.


We can just send him a mallet 1/3rd the size :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ryan I don't think i have your locality yet, though it may be on your profile if I looked but then I might have to google the initials lol


mike1950 said:


> We can just send him a mallet 1/3rd the size :laughing::laughing:


good on ya

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

Round on the outside, hi in the middle.....O...Hi...O :blink: (It also describes my body style!)

Ohio


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

little update






 



Bumpus said:


> Round on the outside, hi in the middle.....O...Hi...O :blink: (It also describes my body style!) Ohio


I have a 1915 26" bandsaw from your part of the world 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> View attachment 84944
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the rule is that said bandsaw does not exist without a picture. Come on now we need to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blink:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wisconsin


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Bandsaw. 4th post I think has the pics

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/bandsaw-tyre-39848/


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Bandsaw. 4th post I think has the pics
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/bandsaw-tyre-39848/


Thanks for the link Dave- did you get it going- COOL saw!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Not yet. It is in storage at a old hardware store while I rebuild my shop


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> We can just send him a mallet 1/3rd the size :laughing::laughing:


That's so funny.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Location*

Dave for location you can add Minnesota to Wood shavings.

Jerry


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm gonna give this a try. Hope what I create is worthy. Count me in.

Wisconsin


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is information so we all know how big to make Daves Mallet.
How does that compare to your rates sending here Dave?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Here is information so we all know how big to make Daves Mallet. How does that compare to your rates sending here Dave?


We don't have flat rate shipping. Goes on weight and size weight is the biggest factor. 

One cost me about $70 including packaging

The other only cost $50 I think


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty comparable


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JohnnyG73 said:


> I'm gonna give this a try. Hope what I create is worthy. Count me in. Wisconsin


I have not seen an unworthy one yet 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Breakeven point to Australia is about 6 lbs.

If the package weighs less than 6 lbs you will save a few dollars using your own box.

Over 6 lbs a Priority Mail Medium Flat Rate Box will be cheaper.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tennessee


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*I'm in*

Alabama


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Ok do thes qualify as acceptable mallets*

either or both?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, either one is fine, as is a one piece turned one. At least in previous swaps they were.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Misses this thread for a bit I'm in Tennessee


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

must be about 39° C here and im mixing concrete in the sun

Ill up date the list shortly 13:45 Wednesday, signing out for now

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks like column one had it by a nose closely followed by column 2. Now just waiting for locality of a few in column 3













This thing is taking shape

And here is what ive been doing today, and yes all the concrete is done











it is wood work if the forms count 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Oregon. Not that it matters much with the flat rate boxes.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Ryan,
Did you start this because it was so much fun last time or because you have beat your last mallet to death. I will try not to take it personally either way.
I have been using both of mine and they are holding up well. I still cringe when I whack them because they look more like art than tools.


----------



## Bodocl (Nov 30, 2013)

Tennessee


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in. Another Ohioan here. 
This is kind of weird. Awhile ago I was thinking that I should make a marking knife. A few days later, I saw the thread that became the marking knife swap. Last week I realized I need real mallet and started looking for suitable stock. Then I saw this thread last night. I think I'm guiding the forum with my mind.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

KTP said:


> I'm in. Another Ohioan here.
> This is kind of weird. Awhile ago I was thinking that I should make a marking knife. A few days later, I saw the thread that became the marking knife swap. Last week I realized I need real mallet and started looking for suitable stock. Then I saw this thread last night. I think I'm guiding the forum with my mind.


 Hmmm.........any lottery picks? :laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

adot45 said:


> Hmmm.........any lottery picks? :laughing:


Too late now someone hit last night.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Ryan, Did you start this because it was so much fun last time or because you have beat your last mallet to death. I will try not to take it personally either way. I have been using both of mine and they are holding up well. I still cringe when I whack them because they look more like art than tools.


I use the one you sent me almost daily. It held up really well......I chipped a small piece from the end of the handle when I dropped it, but a little glue and sandpaper and you'd never know it was there. I thought it was a blast to build these, and know that a tool I made is now sitting in Hawaii somewhere.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I use the one you sent me almost daily. It held up really well......I chipped a small piece from the end of the handle when I dropped it, but a little glue and sandpaper and you'd never know it was there. I thought it was a blast to build these, and know that a tool I made is now sitting in Hawaii somewhere.


Mine has held up remarkably welll too the only spots are where I banged on a chisel kinda hard and ot left a 3/8 imprint written on it and I spilled some glue and polyurethane on the side. But still a very solid mallet. It's the one I always go for when I need to do some banging.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

List to date

27 plus one sitting on the side lines. Two locations not yet confirmed or I missed them earlier. If I missed them I trust someone will bring it to my attention.











Ryan when the list is closed I can email the names list to you as an excel file if that helps at all or word or apple file

10 am here and over 100 already

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> List to date 27 plus one sitting on the side lines. Two locations not yet confirmed or I missed them earlier. If I missed them I trust someone will bring it to my attention. Ryan when the list is closed I can email the names list to you as an excel file if that helps at all or word or apple file 10 am here and over 100 already Dave The Turning Cowboy


I think I'm the only one from New England. 

Wow over 100. Your 100 deg higher than me.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> List to date
> 
> 
> Ryan when the list is closed I can email the names list to you as an excel file if that helps at all or word or apple file
> ...



Does the swap need a deadline for entry? Why not leave it open until the deadline for picture submission so more people might see the thread and become interested/join?

I know that several people "joined" the marking knife swap only after we started discussing designs and construction.

Since this is going to be a round robin trade, we really only need to know the participants by February 1 when everyone has sent a picture to Ryan and the sender/receiver list is generated.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Count me in... Missouri


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

trc65 - good idea

New comer - in

106 ° now and I have an 80 mole trip home from the store with icecream


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Eat it NOW:laughing: 

It will never make it home intact so why even try. If you have someone at home waiting for the ice cream, show them the empty sticky container and tell them it all melted:yes:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Eat it NOW:laughing: It will never make it home intact so why even try. If you have someone at home waiting for the ice cream, show them the empty sticky container and tell them it all melted:yes:


Home now. It's dropped to 105. Anyone for soft serve.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Home now. It's dropped to 105. Anyone for soft serve.


I think I need to move to austrailia lol. I can deal with heat about a hundred times better than cold. I swear when it hits fifty I nearly freeze to death. It doesn't help I work in a large very cold unheated warehouse. I see the guys around me wearing short sleeves riding around on forklifts. While Im bundled up like Im heading to alaska lol. But in the summer time I'm nice and comfortable in the nineties while they are all dieing of heat exaughtion. I guess its a fair trade off.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a question.

Now I am seeing posts about pix. Do we post a pic of ours before we send it off, our does the recipient post when they get it?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> I think I need to move to austrailia lol. I can deal with heat about a hundred times better than cold. I swear when it hits fifty I nearly freeze to death.


50? It was -6 here the other morning


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

I missed out on the last one too, but would like to participate this time around. To whom do I need to send my information?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Adillo303 said:


> I have a question. Now I am seeing posts about pix. Do we post a pic of ours before we send it off, our does the recipient post when they get it?


No pics ahead of time.....then it remains a surprise for the recipient. Send me a note or pic when it's done I confirm your ready to ship and I'll get you routing info.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

In one of the earliest mallet swaps, there was a participant or two who entered the swap, received a mallet and never made or sent one.

To prevent this from happening, more recent swaps have required participants to email a photo of their creation to the organizer as a "proof" that they have completed the project and are ready to mail it. 

This also speeds up the swap as it prevents individuals from dragging out the completion of the swap item (from days or weeks past the deadline). You either have it done by the deadline or you don't.

Once the pictures are emailed to Ryan (or another volunteer), the recipients will be randomly assigned for each person.

Do not post pictures of the mallet you've made. You want it to be a surprise for the recipient, so let them post pictures of their new mallet. It is OK to post pictures of the mallet you've made *after the recipient has posted their pictures*, especially if it shows more construction details.

_Edit: Ryan answered the question about pics much more succinctly while I was typing this long winded reply _


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright guys. When you've completed your mallet, please email a photo, your username here, and your shipping address to [email protected] 

I'll then email you back a shipping address to send yours too.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> 50? It was -6 here the other morning


We've had a couple mornings in the teens. I was just saying when it was too cold for me. I'll take a hundred over fifty any day.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

So what will be the cut off date to sign up? I'm still scrambling to finish Christmas presents but am very interested with this. The way I see it, If I have time to try and make a mallet before I even commit to it that's what I'd like to do. Then, if I can, THEN I will sign up without any fears about coming up with one, deadlines, etc. Anybody follow that?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Gonna see if I can get started on my wood selection tonight! Woohoo, a project I may be able to finish on time... maybe.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

anoldlady said:


> I missed out on the last one too, but would like to participate this time around. To whom do I need to send my information?


Just say you're in and what state you are from. Your postal information you can PM to Ryan unless he gives an email address to send it too



adot45 said:


> So what will be the cut off date to sign up? I'm still scrambling to finish Christmas presents but am very interested with this. The way I see it, If I have time to try and make a mallet before I even commit to it that's what I'd like to do. Then, if I can, THEN I will sign up without any fears about coming up with one, deadlines, etc. Anybody follow that?


Cut off date is end of Jan for completion I believe.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cut off date is end of Jan for completion I believe.[/QUOTE]


Super! Thank You for the information. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

[email protected]. 



Send your photos, username here, and shipping info to me at that address by the end of January.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dave and Ryan- Thanks for the time you two will put into this to make it happen. Hope we see a bunch of great mallets....


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

After the fun of the last two swaps my son would like to build and swap a mallet also. He is not a member. I would like to enter twice. Once on his behalf.
Does anyone have a problem with this


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> After the fun of the last two swaps my son would like to build and swap a mallet also. He is not a member. I would like to enter twice. Once on his behalf. Does anyone have a problem with this


I sure hope not cause I just put him on the list 








but if there is an issue I can do the same and he can swap with my 3 (joint effort by Tyler, Sammy-Jo & Thomas) with a little supervision and help from me

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

DST jr........that's hilarious....


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone commented how much better Dave's avatar is. If that's your wife looks like you married up. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Has anyone commented how much better Dave's avatar is. If that's your wife looks like you married up.  Al Nails only hold themselves.


Your the first. Yes that's her. Thx


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Went through my woods yesterday. Purpleheart, Paduak, Teak, Walnut, maple, oak, yellowheart, mahogany, bloodwood, eucalyptus, tulipwood, flamed box elder, and a bunch of nice looking but unknown pallet wood that is hard and reddish. Looks really good planed so I'm thinking I might try some of that with some known woods for the mallet hammering surfaces. I may even get this project finished by the deadline!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ain't that a good feeling


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

frankp said:


> Went through my woods yesterday. Purpleheart, Paduak, Teak, Walnut, maple, oak, yellowheart, mahogany, bloodwood, eucalyptus, tulipwood, flamed box elder, and a bunch of nice looking but unknown pallet wood that is hard and reddish. Looks really good planed so I'm thinking I might try some of that with some known woods for the mallet hammering surfaces. I may even get this project finished by the deadline!


Nice selection. I'm going to dig through a pile of nasty knotty pieces Ive cut out and set aside.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

OK, count me in too. I'm in Connecticut. 'Bout time I committed some time to the woodshop.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

In spite of the fact I'm still not done with Christmas presents, all I can think about is mallet design and construction details.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay guys, add me to the list!! Im in OH.

I just finished my last project this morning, well, actually I have 4 more but they dont have to be finished untill spring so I have a little time.

I too went through my woods yesterday trying to figure out what I want to do. I have an idea of the design and construction. Now to select woods that will look good together.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

updated again. Potentially this could be the largest mallet swap. Looking forward to seeing what turns up. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

There are still many regular woodheads that have not signed up. Come on guys and join the swap.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## kabyt (Dec 8, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> updated again. Potentially this could be the largest mallet swap. Looking forward to seeing what turns up. Dave The Turning Cowboy


I see what you did there...... Turns up.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

My initial request didn't make it to your updated list. Please add me in.

Missouri


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

kelsky said:


> My initial request didn't make it to your updated list. Please add me in. Missouri


 No worries  Sorry I missed it 1 st time round. Will fix it shortly

Looking back I acknowledged you but failed to update the list ... My bad


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If anyone else has been left out please raise your hand









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Im on the list but Im in OH not OK. I guess I shouldnt have assumed you know our abbreviations when you live on the other side of the world, lol. Im in Ohio:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Im on the list but Im in OH not OK. I guess I shouldnt have assumed you know our abbreviations when you live on the other side of the world, lol. Im in Ohio:thumbsup:


No worries will fix it when back home again


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

trc65 said:


> In spite of the fact I'm still not done with Christmas presents, all I can think about is mallet design and construction details.


Yup, me too. The envelopes from Christmas cards I've received make good notepads for mallet doodles...


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Is Al Thayer really from Easter Island? I mean Wow! How did I miss that. I will gladly hand deliver there if it helps anyone out.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So he tells me.

and

with errors repaired .... i think this is correct









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dave - when you post that spreadsheet is there a way to see the whole sheet?

All I see is a graphic of a few cells. Or is that just my tablet acting up.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Adillo303 said:


> Dave - when you post that spreadsheet is there a way to see the whole sheet? All I see is a graphic of a few cells. Or is that just my tablet acting up.


i can see it fine on my ipad and if I look at it from a browser it is fine too.

I am posting it as a picture so I imagine if you click on it like any picture you should be able to see it in full. Let me know how it goes.

If all else fails I dont know if you are using an app or a browser but try both. The forum has its own app for ipad and i guess android too. There is another app which runs multiple forums called 'forum runner'

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I see it all.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys we have the first mallet complete. Got an email this afternoon and it's a beaut!!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's not fair, I'm still applying finish to Christmas Gifts:no:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Guys we have the first mallet complete. Got an email this afternoon and it's a beaut!!!!


Oh wow I didn't know we were getting started just yet. I walked around the shop today after building some crosses for a christmas decoration for the wifey, and wanted to get started I picked out some materials then looked around. I swear I think a tornado went strait through my shop lol. So I stopped and did some cleaning. I still didn't get done cleaning by the time it was time to get ready for the evening service of church, but with 6 days in a row off this week I really hope to get it all cleaned up, and get going on this mallet. I got other projects to do, but this one is all I can think about. For the last swap I didn't yet have a bandsaw. So that opened up a whole new can of worms lol. I think this one may be hard to part with if it turns out like what I have pictured. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Guys we have the first mallet complete. Got an email this afternoon and it's a beaut!!!!


theres always got be one )

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't started mine yet either. Just got to thinking about it today.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Haven't started yet either. Need to get through the next few days first and am hoping to make it into the shop by the end of the week and begin working on one by the end of the week while working on other things.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to get this gosh darn rocking horse out of my shop - Hate it!!!!! - Hate it!!!!! - Hate It!!!!!. Should be gone tomorrow.

Mallet up next. Labor of joy design is done just doing the math now then on to reality.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I will make mine soon. Probably on Christmas . Just need to get these presents done


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Ttharp said:


> Is Al Thayer really from Easter Island? I mean Wow! How did I miss that. I will gladly hand deliver there if it helps anyone out.


No just don't think it's important or safe sometimes to post personal info on the WWW. Lets just say I'm in the south most of the time and not in an area that makes it easy to do woodwork. Wood is hard to come by at a reasonable price. No big city stores to buy tools from and not much made from wood is bought or sold here. 

But I started woodworking in my Indiana home.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dang that was fast!! I started a glue up over the weekend. Not sure Im happy with it though. Ill get it on the lathe and turned down and then decide if I need to do another glue up. I'm hoping not to do too many glue ups as Im using some wood that I have a very limited supply of and was slated for pepper mills.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

TtHarp I think that Al Thayer is from the state of Indiana But on a side note a glue up question. If wood is cut at a 45degree angle through the wood and then glued back up will it be strong enough to take the blow sand not crack?

Jerry


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess it depends where the angle is cut. If your still glueing end grain joints, I wouldnt expect them to withstand the abuse.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*angle*

The angle if you were to slice the mallet across the face but at an angle so you could make a crown of thorns pattern.

Jerry


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Im trying to picture it but Im still getting end grain. Like a picture frame. The corners are 45* miters but its still end grain they need to be splined or half lapped or some other joint to hold up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> TtHarp I think that Al Thayer is from the state of Indiana But on a side note a glue up question. If wood is cut at a 45degree angle through the wood and then glued back up will it be strong enough to take the blow sand not crack?
> 
> Jerry


While I am in fact born in Indiana I have another home where I spend most of the year. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Sorry Al. I wasn't trying to start a find Al thread. It's a good idea to limit the information about yourself available on the web.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Ttharp said:


> Sorry Al. I wasn't trying to start a find Al thread. It's a good idea to limit the information about yourself available on the web.


I wasn't expecting Dave to pencil me in for the location. I was going to run with it but, while I do want to vacation there. I haven't yet and didn't think I could pull off. That's me behind the third Moai on the left. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Ok...*

I will be started on Friday. Now, I have been a bit busy recently and not up to date.

I'm just going to move forward on the mallet.

Questions.
When should it be done and shipped?
and most importantly, to who do I ship this mallet. (I may be a bit early on this one.)

Alan


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Alan Sweet said:


> I will be started on Friday. Now, I have been a bit busy recently and not up to date.
> 
> I'm just going to move forward on the mallet.
> 
> ...


Earlier in the thread all the details were covered. It will need to be done by the end of January I think it was. Once your finished email a pic of it to ryan and he will get you your shipping details.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I went down today and put my glue up on the lathe and started turning. I didnt like where it was going so I stopped and cut it all apart. I have another glue up clamped up right now. Hopefully it turns out a little better!:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sorry guys, I've been a bit scant the last few days or so. Been flat out with various things, family new lawn etc. Looks like I have not missed anything but will check over more closely later in my day.

Looks like we have everyone on the list who will be doing it at this stage. May be time to format the list so we can can see which ones have been finished and keep tabs of posted and when arrived etc

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It got above freezing today (all the way to 45 deg. F) so I was able to spend the afternoon making and testing a couple of "prototype" mallets. Made one I liked so much I'm going to keep it! It's not very pretty, but sure feels good. 

Now I'll see if I can reproduce it with some better looking wood for the swap.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a nice day here today too pretty mild so: 

I turned a glue up I made yesterday....epic fail :thumbdown:

Tried plan B for a different design I have in mind....epic fail :thumbdown:

I may not have accomplished anything toward my goal but at least I was able to waste a lot of good wood......:blush:

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

I finished my mallet today!!! Although I'm still debating on if it's the one that I want to trade. I still think I can do better but don't know how to do a different style. First project that I have ever turned on my lathe so I think it holds some sentimental value as well. The wife loves it but she don't know squat about wood and will overlook my errors. Maybe I will make two??


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If it's your first, you have to keep it and do another for the swap. It'll remind you later as to how far you've come as a turner.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Ryan, can you start a new thread for the swap with all the required info or maybe just edit your first post to possibly include the email we are to send too and the rules? Not a big deal, just make it easier to locate. I had to read the entire thread again to find the email! Lol

For others that are a little slow like me, lol. Its on page 7, post #124


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll look at it when I get to a computer instead of my phone


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

adot45 said:


> Had a nice day here today too pretty mild so:
> 
> I turned a glue up I made yesterday....epic fail :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Of course you accomplished something! You learned two ways not to do it the next time.:laughing:

Keep up the good work. I have my glue-up about 3/4 finished but I need to cut two more pieces before it's a complete glue-up.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Something has come up and I would appreciate it if my name would be removed off of list. I will not be able to participate this time, Thanks.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Got my glue-up almost finished and a design on paper. Hopefully I'll start cutting into it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Did a practice run today. Do another tomorrow I hope.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Something has come up and I would appreciate it if my name would be removed off of list. I will not be able to participate this time, Thanks.


That's a shame. You will be missed hope to see you went time round.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok the list up to date and set up to keep tabs of progress. 

If I have left anything or anyone off let me know









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it too late to jump in? I'd love to try to make one.

Acer


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Acercanto said:


> Is it too late to jump in? I'd love to try to make one. Acer


Consider your self in. All you have to do is have one made ready to ship by end of Jan.
I assume you are from Virginia but if I am wrong just let me know









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Turned mine last night after the glue dried. Had to modify my design a bit (way too big to start) but I'm fairly happy with the results. Finish today or tomorrow then I'll be ready to ship.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a design on paper and have selected the wood I'm going to use. I suppose I should make a trial mallet first, since I've never made one before.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine is about 80% done just gotta shape the handle and mallet head assemble and finish min consisted of about 8 glue up so it took forever lol


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Consider your self in. All you have to do is have one made ready to ship by end of Jan.
> I assume you are from Virginia but if I am wrong just let me know
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Awesome! Yep, Southwest Virginia is where I'm at. I've got a couple ideas floating around, I'll have to start cutting and see what comes out so I don't just agonize over trying to get it perfect the first time. THEN I'll make the one to send. :-D

Acer


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

frankp said:


> Turned mine last night after the glue dried. Had to modify my design a bit (way too big to start) but I'm fairly happy with the results. Finish today or tomorrow then I'll be ready to ship.


Dang it frankp....I haven't even fired up my shop heaters yet! Hope to get some 'shop thinkin' done tomorrow.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Bumpus, don't take it personally. I still haven't finished my machinist chest from the "alternative methods challenge" thread that I started 2 years ago... maybe 3 years. I figured I had to get one done by the deadline...


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Finished my mallet tonight. I decided to build the first design that caught my eye instead of studying every possibility like I did in the marking knife swap. Too bad I didn't have a lathe, would have been a lot faster.

Looking forward to a fun swap

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I got two done today plus two more heads. The handles are almost done. Might get them done before I head to Sydney tomorrow. Then to decide which one to send.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Made a prototype, which was the first mallet I have built, and was pleased with the outcome. However, my son has laid claim to it so it is back to the shop with more confidence.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Wrapped up mine. This was my second one. The first had too much moisture to not crack later on. Plus, after looking at last years, I needed to step it up another notch.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok so I would really like to do this but with a couple irons in the fire for now I just don't want to write a check I can't cash. I will try to put something together this weekend and join Monday if I see its possible to complete in time. I do have one question. As I went through the previous build pics I was wondering what diameter are the turned ones? Tia


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

At a guess I'd say about 3"


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

guglipm63 said:


> Ok so I would really like to do this but with a couple irons in the fire for now I just don't want to write a check I can't cash. I will try to put something together this weekend and join Monday if I see its possible to complete in time. I do have one question. As I went through the previous build pics I was wondering what diameter are the turned ones? Tia


The one I turned runs from about 3 inches to about 3 1/2 inches over a ~6" length. I haven't actually measured it but I had originally planned a 7 1/2" length with a 4 inch diameter at the end but it was huge so I cut about 2 inches off the overall length, and the diameter dropped correspondingly.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

There are maybe a thousand different mallets that can be made. I'm sure almost any size will be correct. Some work requires a large one some only a small mallet is good for the job. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I would loved to have joined but not ready this time around. Still putting together my shop and the "vintage" lathe I picked up is missing some components and not yet ready to use.:sad::sad:


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I built a mallet for myself this past summer. Now I've got a new-to-me lathe and am going to turn one, and as soon as the new drive center I ordered arrives I can mount my glue-up on the lathe and start turning it. Not sure if the turned one I'm making will be my swap mallet or not. Might make a t-style mallet if time allows and send the better or the two off to whoever my recipient will be.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

I have sent my email to the aforementioned address, but have not yet received a response. Approximately when should we expect to be assigned a recipient and receive their info? My email address is old and gets a lot of spam. I don't want to miss the msg because I wasn't checking my spam folder at the right time.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Awesome guys!!!
> 
> 
> So here's what i'm planning.....
> ...



Here are the parameters for the swap from Ryan.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Just adding to point one I think ultimately point 5 carries precedent.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

an ever evolving list as names rotate on and off and new features are added.

To date 32 on the list with another one or 2 possible that I am aware of. I have added a column to indicate who has finished their mallet. If I have missed you or a post please let me know. 

As things stand at this time to my knowledge 5 of 32 are complete









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is complete and ready to ship. I sent Ryan an email. He might not have gotten it as I havnt heard back.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys....I am monitoring the email address, just haven't had time to respond. Expect shipping info around feb 1st...I'll post on here letting you all know when the emails will be coming.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ryan, are you telling me you're waiting until the deadline to start assigning recipients?! I think I'll go crazy!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

At least much closer.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

For those who have never made a mallet before and are thinking of making one for the swap, I thought I'd post a couple of links to maybe provide some guidance.

Note: these links are for making one out of flat stock, not turning one on the lathe.

The first is a link to a thread on Lumberjocks and shows a step by step guide to making a mallet as well as some suggestions for size:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53822

Here is a link to Paul Sellers page and he walks you through making a mallet the old fashioned way.

http://paulsellers.com/2013/04/heres-my-mallet-making-my-wooden-mallet/

If there are some of you out there that haven't joined up yet, please do so. It is a lot easier than you think and is a relatively quick project. I've spent maybe three hours total shop time in making one - and that's with mostly hand tools.

Remember, this is not a competition, but rather a fun way to maybe learn some new skills or build something you haven't before.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

I turned mine on the lathe but I found this video very helpful as well for a flat stock build


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Post 209 says you must commit to the swap by December 31st. If that is the case OK. But if it is still possible to sign up, I'd like to do one. trc65 pushed me off the fence.........


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone that has one done by the end of the month can be in. Just let us know your participating.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Anyone that has one done by the end of the month can be in. Just let us know your participating.


Ryan, please remove me from the list. A look at the forecast in my area for the next week or so (cold) is going to prevent me from working in my unheated garage shop. I will continue to monitor this thread and the progress and look for opportunities to participate in the future.

If, by chance, I do get a mallet complete, I will post back.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Mine is complete and ready to ship.


Updated



Dopalgangr said:


> I turned mine on the lathe


Updated



adot45 said:


> if it is still possible to sign up, I'd like to do one.


You're on the list



plus1hdcp said:


> please remove me from the list ...... If, by chance, I do get a mallet complete, I will post back.


Off screen in reserve, hope the weather is favourable for your return 











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Alrighty then Dave, I'm located in Almost Heaven, West Virginia

edit: My mallet is done and ready to ship.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Hey guys....I am monitoring the email address, just haven't had time to respond. Expect shipping info around feb 1st...I'll post on here letting you all know when the emails will be coming.


How is it that you choose who ships to whom?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Once we know who's all in, a quick randomization in an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It must be the season for mallet making. This morning on my local PBS station, Roy Underhill was making mallets out of a block of ash.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

So I was adding a coat of finish to mine and it spun off, gouging the end and dinging it up in a couple of places. Back to the drawing board. I might be able to shorten the hammer (again) by a 1/2 inch or so and still use this one. 

See, Ryan, this is what happens when you don't assign recipients right away.:laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol. Sorry frank.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

That sucks. Hope you can salvage it.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*mallet*

Well its done and looks pretty nice. Hope finds a place in some ones shop.

Jerry


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I suppose I should probably start soon.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Latest count I think we have 8 of 32 finished with frank doing some repairs to that which was finished. 









And there is a couple of locations I have not got yet. All in all it is shaping up well

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not telling any one how do do the swap but it was nice to know who we were building for last time. Both mallets I received last time were customized for me with personal touches by the builders. Just saying.
That being said I understand the reasoning of doing it this way also. There is no perfect way.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Both mallets I received last time were customized for me with personal touches by the builders.


I liked that system too. It was fun trying to make it a bit custom even though it had its own challenges.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

My mallet is done.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine is finished also.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys, when the mallet is done, please try and shoot me an email in addition to posting here. I know a lot of guys have already...


I did think about pre assigned swap partners, but I know in at least one previous swap there were people that did not complete their mallet after committing. So the thought here was that we would ensure everyone who built one, gets one. 

No perfect system.....but it was the best I could come up with.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

No perfect way I agree that when done you need to contact Ryan then your name goes to whatever system used to select who sends to who. That way all will receive a mallet.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DST said:


> I'm not telling any one how do do the swap but it was nice to know who we were building for last time. Both mallets I received last time were customized for me with personal touches by the builders. Just saying.
> That being said I understand the reasoning of doing it this way also. There is no perfect way.


I doubt anyone would ask for the mallet I built but it will be a welcome addition to anyone's tool box.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I liked that system too. It was fun trying to make it a bit custom even though it had its own challenges.


Surprise me. That's the best way.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

ok, I'm in. was able to get some time in the shop this weekend before the blizzard hit. one more coat of finish and I'll get a pic off for official entry. I'm from Indiana


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Since I have not met anyone here personally, I am not sure how I would customize my mallet. I just hope I am making a nice one and whomever gets it likes it.

A couple of questions though.

1) Has anyone weighed their mallet?
2) Would anyone be willing to comment about what they consider a good weight?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> Since I have not met anyone here personally, I am not sure how I would customize my mallet. I just hope I am making a nice one and whomever gets it likes it.
> 
> A couple of questions though.
> 
> ...


Welcome.
I have not weighed my mallet but they can be anything heavier than the handle. There are a lot of different sizes and uses. Most times if you have more than one, you have different weights and reach for the one that suits the job at hand. The style is also something that can be tailored to the needed job if possible. The sky is the limit. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine is glued up and roughed out. Hope to have it finished up in the next few days.

I'm using the marking knife I received from Bumpus in the last swap to work on this swap. Maybe some day I'll be able to build for a swap using only tools from swaps.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on much I have had to deal with a lot of personal issues and now it is only 5*F in my shop. Looks like things are moving along on here and I don't see a problem finishing up my mallet for the swap when it warms back up this week. 

Hopefully I can check in more often but no promises with the way things have been going.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well not sure I will be able to finish mine I cracked my radial bone near my wrist and damaged some tendons ons dorklift accident at work. We will see ill keep ya posted


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

No more forklift jousting for you wood chucker.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That's no good. Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got mine made today. Just have to put on a finish. Email sent Ryan.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

My mallet is done.

I send Pix to the address posted in this thread.

Thank You

Andy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I liked my mallet so much I almost didn't send the picture in. But in the next few days I'm going to build another one.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I liked my mallet so much I almost didn't send the picture in. But in the next few days I'm going to build another one.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


I've got to say, making them is addictive. I've made four of them so far and I'm not sure which (if any of them) I'm going to trade.:laughing: 

With it being so cold, shop time is limited and pieces of mallet are easy enough to carry back and forth between the shop and the house.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> I liked my mallet so much I almost didn't send the picture in. But in the next few days I'm going to build another one. Al Nails only hold themselves.


Feel free to send the extra to me. I would love to have it. 











Oh yes I did.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

trc65 said:


> I've got to say, making them is addictive. I've made four of them so far and I'm not sure which (if any of them) I'm going to trade.:laughing:
> 
> With it being so cold, shop time is limited and pieces of mallet are easy enough to carry back and forth between the shop and the house.


Believe it or not. I'm in a sub tropic area and the cold is effecting my finishing.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

If we come up with what we consider a better mallet are we obligated to send the one that we sent the picture of? Or can we send another picture? or what? I like making them too but not many suit me.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

What are y'all using for a finish?

It seems to me that anything more than a coat of wax should crack when you smack it around?


----------



## DitchDoc (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess it is too late to get in on this. I looked at the previous once and they all look great. I will have to get on the next one for sure.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Adillo303 said:


> What are y'all using for a finish? It seems to me that anything more than a coat of wax should crack when you smack it around?


BLO for me


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

DitchDoc said:


> I guess it is too late to get in on this. I looked at the previous once and they all look great. I will have to get on the next one for sure.


 I don't think it's too late to get in on this one. You just have to come up with a mallet by the end of January. If you can do that, make your intentions known here.

It's a mallet.....BLO finish.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm going to have to drop out of this mallet swap. I've been on a cruise for the last 7 days and have a lot of work (house/job) to catch up on. Hopefully, I'll be able to join in on the next one. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

I finished mine last night, sent a picture to the email address listed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I finished mine and sent an email. Did I need to send a picture?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone can still get in on it...only requirement is you finish it by the end of the month and send me a photo of it by then.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

When I first saw the thread, I was curious...there wasn't much there, so I waited and watched to see what, exactly, a "Mallet Swap" is. 

Then posts and photos started to trickle in and I was excited to see there was real quality here (the people, even more than the mallets), started wondering if I'm ready to get one made in time.

I figured it was too late to join in, and then I started to see quality that's pretty intimidating...then I read the (current) last post giving me another chance and-

I'm in! I'll send my info as appropriate.

Weeeeeee...off to check the woodpile


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Welcome. Glad your in .


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Please join the swap*

As with the others welcome. Looks like you have more than enough wood to make a mallet. Do your best work be happy that you are in the swap knowing that whomever receives it will cherish your work and put it to good use. 

Jerry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Believe it or not. I'm in a sub tropic area and the cold is effecting my finishing. Al Nails only hold themselves.


Not sure what you are using but I have decided linseed oil is the way to go for me. It can be recoated as needed and keep the timber conditioned.

Interested to hear others opinions

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

adot45 said:


> If we come up with what we consider a better mallet are we obligated to send the one that we sent the picture of? Or can we send another picture? or what? I like making them too but not many suit me.


I dont think it would matter if you sent a different one, so long as you send one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine is highly polished on my Beall wood buff and waxed.

Since it is intended for smacking, I didn't want anything that would crack.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is highly polished too. I cant say the finish will hold up but its a mallet. The thing is used to beat things so if the finish gets banged up, it just adds a little character!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well guys sadly I have to bow out. Too many personal issues along with very cold temps and an unheated shop have gotten in the way. I hate not getting to finish this but I know if I could get one done it would not be what I want someone to have and that won't do. Maybe on the next trade life will play nicer.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Hopefully I can start making mine tomorrow or so. Need to pick up some lead weights though.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*weight*

JMartel Have yet to make a mallet that has needed lead weight the heft of the wood is more than enough for what we do with wood.

Jerry


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

JMartel, I hope you mean to help work on a glue up. If you're using any reasonably hard wood, the weight of the wood should be more than enough, no need for extra lead.

EDIT: Doh! wood shavings beat me to it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've seen some guys do leaded heads....usually on smaller sized mallets.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> JMartel Have yet to make a mallet that has needed lead weight the heft of the wood is more than enough for what we do with wood.
> 
> Jerry





frankp said:


> JMartel, I hope you mean to help work on a glue up. If you're using any reasonably hard wood, the weight of the wood should be more than enough, no need for extra lead.
> 
> EDIT: Doh! wood shavings beat me to it.


I would assume he is making a dead blow mallet.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> What are y'all using for a finish?
> 
> It seems to me that anything more than a coat of wax should crack when you smack it around?


My mallet has no finish on its "smacking" part. When you see the pic you'll see why.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Not sure what you are using but I have decided linseed oil is the way to go for me. It can be recoated as needed and keep the timber conditioned.
> 
> Interested to hear others opinions
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave I don't want to let on but I rarely use anything but wiping varnish, BLO or lacquer. I'm betting my entry is like no other too.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> JMartel Have yet to make a mallet that has needed lead weight the heft of the wood is more than enough for what we do with wood.
> 
> Jerry


We're probably going to change your mind about that when you see the type of mallets that would require more than the wood for weight. Stay tuned.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Picture sent with address*

I hope it meets expectations


I added steel shot (BBs) inside mine. I can't seem to find lead shot around here. I can order in 25 pound bags, but I hate to think of the shipping cost.
Alan


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sadly I am withdrawing from the mallet swap. I have made 3 mallets and all three have cracked sitting here on my desk. Apparently the wood was just still too wet and the only nice wood I have right now is more of the same wood. I would rather withdraw than have a mallet I made fly apart while someone is using it. Believe me, I'm very disappointed. Dave


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*My entry sent*

Entry sent to Ryan, now I just have to decide which of the several I made to trade.:smile:


DaveTTC - hope you are staying cool - I sure wouldn't want to be "Down Under" with the heat you've been having. Are any of the wildfires I've been hearing about near you this time?

Edit: For the "unofficial" finishing poll: I'm using BLO as my main finish ingredient.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dave, (adot45),

Never give up. Take a look at this. 

http://www.richardjonesfurniture.com/Articles/microwave-dry-wood/microwave-dry-wood.html

Andy


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I got my handle glued up today, and I'm working on the head this evening. I hope to have the components fitted and together sometime next week, as I'm going backpacking tomorrow!
I sure hope this thing turns out as good as I'm picturing!

Acer the noob


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just giving the thread a bump and reminding everyone there is still time to make a mallet and join in the swap.

That and the fact I'm having withdrawal before we've even started swapping


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Its true.....I've only got emails from about 1/3 of the people who said they were in.......anyone else that's out there that still wants to participate can!!!


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Its true.....I've only got emails from about 1/3 of the people who said they were in.......anyone else that's out there that still wants to participate can!!!


 Can you post the most recent matrix showing who you have and have not received confirmation from? I sent you mine, but did not receive a response.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure.......I'll get it updated in the next day or two and get it up here....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I've been a bit absent sue to fires in New South Wales, Australia 































Heading home now and hope to get up to date tonight my time.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are some wicked looking conditions. 

Glad your safe.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Those are some wicked looking conditions. Glad your safe.


Thanks. 

Did you make out the firefighter in the middle of the flames in the middle pic?


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting there, almost done. Since I have never made a hammer before, several attempts have ended up in the kindling box:thumbdown:. Am I right in thinking to not put any finish on the striking surface itself?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you make out the firefighter in the middle of the flames in the middle pic?



I did. It doesn't look like it was a very safe place to be.

Have the fires gotten under control or are you just getting some time off to recover before your next battle?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

JohnnyG73 said:


> I'm getting there, almost done. Since I have never made a hammer before, several attempts have ended up in the kindling box:thumbdown:. Am I right in thinking to not put any finish on the striking surface itself?



Can't speak for others, but ones I've built have gotten BLO on all surfaces for a finish.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*fire*

Watch the lungs it can get nasty
Was putting out small brush fire on side of roadway got a little smoke felt it for awhile. Becareful

Jerry


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn scary. Stay safe


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Hey guys. I've been a bit absent sue to fires in New South Wales, Australia
> 
> Heading home now and hope to get up to date tonight my time.


Be careful out there. Fighting wildfires looks very dangerous


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Dave officially wins "Most Hardcore Pics in the Swap." Stay safe, man.

Here's a mistake I made about a year ago on my first mallet. Thing broke a few months ago. Cherry, while beautiful, is not a good wood for impact tools. Also, don't put a shoulder on a flatwork mallet.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is the most current matrix......everyone in Yellow is complete and ready to ship.....Al.....I got your photo but no shipping info....


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Here is the most current matrix......everyone in Yellow is complete and ready to ship.....Al.....I got your photo but no shipping info....


Well stupid is as stupid does. I'll send it soon.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Here is the most current matrix......everyone in Yellow is complete and ready to ship.....Al.....I got your photo but no shipping info....


Ryan. Im all set but not in yellow.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

trc65 said:


> I did. It doesn't look like it was a very safe place to be. Have the fires gotten under control or are you just getting some time off to recover before your next battle?


In Australia the RFS (Rural Fire Service) are volunteers, no pay, no rebates or benefits etc. When fighting fires 'out of region' we are only allowed to do a maximum of 3 shifts and then they bring in a change over crew. In case of shortage we can have a 24 hr break and do another 3 day stint. Our shifts were 14 hours long, night shift. These particular fires have a perimeter of about 50 miles or 80 kms. They are all within containment lines to my understanding. There were about 91 active fires in the state last I heard. It is possible I might get called up next week and have to weigh up the expense to myself and the family.



wood shavings said:


> Watch the lungs it can get nasty Was putting out small brush fire on side of roadway got a little smoke felt it for awhile. Becareful Jerry


We have PPE. It seemed just as bad or even worse with the mask on first night. The smoke was just getting recycled within the mask. It was hot and could feel my lungs burning too



MasterSplinter said:


> Damn scary. Stay safe





guglipm63 said:


> Be careful out there. Fighting wildfires looks very dangerous


Yes, on the 3rd night it looked like we were uphill from the front as suddenly there was a lot of chatter on the radios and we could see flames above the tree tops what seemed to be about 400 m away. It died down and our backburn appeared to have done the job



KTP said:


> Dave officially wins "Most Hardcore Pics in the Swap." Stay safe, man.


These are some of the best pics I have been able to take to date. It is not always possible to pull out a phone or camera for such. Nice to have some memories even though we never wish for fires

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Ryan. Im all set but not in yellow.


Can you email me the photo and your contact info again please. I must have accidentally deleted it. 

[email protected]

Thanks!!!

Ryan.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Can you email me the photo and your contact info again please. I must have accidentally deleted it. [email protected] Thanks!!! Ryan.


Ok. I just emailed you last night my address. Rene Bernier but when I get home I will send an email again with the picture


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Here is the most current matrix......everyone in Yellow is complete and ready to ship.....Al.....I got your photo but no shipping info....



Hey Ryan, not sure if my post went unnoticed but in Post #259 I mentioned how I was going to have to drop out of this swap :thumbdown:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright......here we are today guys.....yellow are complete and I have your shipping info......white committed but haven't contacted me to confirm completion yet......red have dropped out......

Let me know if i'm missing anyone!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Ok. I just emailed you last night my address. Rene Bernier but when I get home I will send an email again with the picture



Hey Rene, 

I got an email from you a while ago.....but no address in it. Can you send me it again. Thanks

Ryan


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

G'day Ryan, 

Just sent off 'proof of life'. If you can make out the date on the paper is 1st Jan 2014 so these are current at least as of then 

I accidentally pressed send before I signed off but I think the email has everything you need

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately I need to drop out.

I don't know why, but I've had problems with both mallets I'm making. For some reason, the glue-up on the T-style one I was making didn't come out right and there's a gap at one of the critical glue joints. On the turned one, I got a spot of nasty tearout that I'd have to take too much off the handle area to get past and I'm afraid that then it wouldn't hold up to the forces of use.

Between some other projects I'm trying to finish up and some other big, very time consuming things that have come up that will continue to consume a lot of time for a while, I just don't have the time to build another mallet. I can't send out an inferior mallet that I fear wouldn't hold up to the forces of use. It's a shame too, because they were turning out so nice...

Sorry everyone... Hopefully I can get in on the next swap.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Sprung said:


> Unfortunately I need to drop out.
> 
> I don't know why, but I've had problems with both mallets I'm making. For some reason, the glue-up on the T-style one I was making didn't come out right and there's a gap at one of the critical glue joints. On the turned one, I got a spot of nasty tearout that I'd have to take too much off the handle area to get past and I'm afraid that then it wouldn't hold up to the forces of use.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, you could try filling the gap at the joint with some glue or epoxy thickened with wood flour (fine sawdust). It works great for blending in voids and it's plenty strong. 

You could turn the tear-out down to a dowel and glue it into another handle you can then turn again. Again, plenty strong enough for every-day use.

Might not be enough time to finish for the swap, but then you'd at least have two complete mallets for your own use. Or, if you do that, I'd be willing to do another swap with you after the deadline. (just don't tell my wife... too many projects in the works already:laughing


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, I think I'm back in!

I got a couple PM's from wood shavings which provided some help and encouragement, some of which was echoed by frank in his post above.

I've got about 2 weeks to finish up all the projects I'm currently working on as I've gotta start packing my shop up then to prepare for my family to move.

Am going to try and get my turned mallet back on the lathe in the next few days and get it swapable!

Thanks, guys, for the encouragement. Here's to hoping I can get it done!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome to hear!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is the update...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll try to remember and get a picture and shipping information to you this weekend, ryan.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Here is the update...


Did you get my email ?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Did you get my email ?


Dave,

Got yours and will add you today.


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

*mallet swap*

Hey guys,
I am still in, gonna be late, been too cold to get in the shop. Just as soon as I can get in the shop, I will turn mine. By the way I live in North Alabama.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Still quite a few out there that haven't responded.....anyone in late last minute finishing mode?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

We have a really good turn out. With the weather so bad up north it's understandable why some were unable to join. Looking forward to the pictures.

Great job Ryan and Dave.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the update...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Guys.......So it looks like we're going to have two mallets crossing the Ocean......Is anyone interested in pitching in a couple bucks to help offset the cost for the two members? For the rest of us, it should all be about the same price to ship around the US.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I'll pitch in some. Tell me where to send the money too


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to pitch in a few bucks myself.....whatever we can gather up i'll split between the two members.......(one of which doesn't even know yet that they'll be shipping overseas)..... Anyone who wants to help these two guys...please send it to my paypal account ryan.stoehr @ G M A I L dot com - Obviously without the spaces and a real .com.....

For the record......Dave doesn't know this is happening.......I just thought it would be a nice thing to do for the two guys....


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, I'll send $$ to help. Dave


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't mind helping out. Also my mallet and DST jrs mallets are done and ready to ship.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't mind helping out. Also my mallet and DST jrs mallets are done and ready to ship.


Great to all of it. Can you send the pictures and shipping info to [email protected] and I'll get the spreadsheet updated tomorrow. 

Let me know how you'd like to contribute for the international shipping...paypal or check is fine. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine is coming along. Been hampered by the weather, same as most of us. I've got the handle and head glued up, just need to cut my tenon and finish the details. It's most definitely a beginners mallet, but hopefully someone will enjoy it.

Acer


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I sent some $

So far as the cold, Brrrrr!!!! 

I heat my shop (Garage) with a 175,000 BTU Salamander. In the last two days, I have used 5 Gal of Kero. Kero ain't cheap, but, it cost less than tranquilizers and is way better for you. 

Peace, Love and Sawdust

Andy


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Adillo303 said:


> I sent some $
> 
> So far as the cold, Brrrrr!!!!
> 
> ...


I do the same, but at these temperatures and with the wind ( garage doors aren't the best seal ) I just bite my lip and stay inside. no shop time. mine also burns diesel and its cheaper than kerosene here, do you have that option?

quite a difference a world makes. Dave down under with a heat wave from hell and those of us in the states east of the continental divide freezing our ar$$s off


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't even bother heating my garage when I'm working. I was out there the other day and the temp was about 10 degrees F inside the garage. I do a few things as quickly as I can (safely) and then come in and work inside for the parts I can do that. Brought the lathe into the basement and set it up down there so at least I can do some turning (hence a turned mallet) but it's 40 out now so it's down right balmy.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Finally sent my shipping details and photo. I guess I'm officially in it now.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I regretfully have to drop out of the swap. It's the 28th now and I can't start again. I just added yet another failed mallet to the fire wood box today:thumbdown:. This sucks as I really wanted to participate in this and connect with some fellow woodworkers.

The majority of my problems were with the handle and attaching it to the head. I tried several different designs including a one solid piece. I made two of every mallet, one to test and keep, and the other to send out if the test one didn't fail. Unfortunately nothing panned out. I have enough examples to write a book an how NOT to build a mallet.

I have learned from my mistakes and will be ready for next time:yes:. I am also looking forward to seeing the results of this years swap.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

I've got to drop out. Almost done, but I'm typing this one handed while I wait for x-rays to develop. Right hand is likely broken. Perhaps the cast can be used as a mallet.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nope*

Nope won't work to soft and hurts when you strike the chisel. 
How bad, when I broke my thumb (3) places I had them set it so I could still hold the tool and be able to turn for an upcoming show.

Jerry


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is where we're at today......


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

guglipm63 said:


> I do the same, but at these temperatures and with the wind ( garage doors aren't the best seal ) I just bite my lip and stay inside. no shop time. mine also burns diesel and its cheaper than kerosene here, do you have that option? quite a difference a world makes. Dave down under with a heat wave from hell and those of us in the states east of the continental divide freezing our ar$$s off


It is currently 16:16 and 84° inside with the ac running flat chat

In my shop it is closer to 120°

in the shade outside temp is currently 99° and this is one of our cooler days this week. The next 5 days are all going to be over 100°

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dave, i have had a few of those days in NJ.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine is about 80% done. Just need to do the final turning and finish. I know I'm down to the wire time wise and may need an additional day but it'll definitely be finished before the superbowl.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm done, sent photo. Forgot about address, duh. 

California (I've noticed others saying state). Do I send reast of address to "[email protected]"?

Final finish will be applied before shipping (the toughest decision, has been haunting me). My first mallet ever, it was fun to make!

James


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Priusjames said:


> I'm done, sent photo. Forgot about address, duh. California (I've noticed others saying state). Do I send reast of address to "[email protected]"? Final finish will be applied before shipping (the toughest decision, has been haunting me). My first mallet ever, it was fun to make! James


Yep....please send the contact info there.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Getting down to the wire... Haven't been able to spend any time in the shop since deciding to try and make mine good again. Unfortunately I won't be able to get into the shop until Friday due to work commitments. I have Friday off and my wife and son will be gone for most of the day - which means I'll get plenty of shop time on Friday!

Good thing Friday is the deadline so I can get it done!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the update.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Guys......So we've got a few dollars gathered up to help with the overseas shipping.....it won't cover all the difference but it covers some of it. However.....someone sent me a PM offering to ship theirs overseas......but I accidentally deleted the PM. So......If there's anyone who wants to ship theirs overseas, shoot me a PM. Like I mentioned...due to the generosity of a few members on here there will be some help with the cost.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone else finishing their mallets up tonight???


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Anyone else finishing their mallets up tonight???


Unfortunately not. Sorry guys, but I'm out - for real this time. Did get shop time today, but had some things come up before I could get to finishing my mallet for the swap. I won't get a chance to finish it either - we start packing next week for our move.

Hopefully I'll get in on another swap down the road!

Looking forward to seeing y'all's mallets!


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

*raises hand*

3 hours later....

And it's done! Just gotta clip off the head wedge and do some touchup sanding after the glue dries. Had a lot of firsts doing this, but it was a lot of fun!
Pictures sent in a sec.

Acer


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Woo hoo! Mine's ready. Pics and info sent.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So here is the final list guys.....Please check and make sure if you've built a mallet.....your in yellow.......IF YOUR ORANGE OR RED.....I DO NOT HAVE YOUR SHIPPING INFO AND YOUR CONFIRMATION YOU BUILT A MALLET.......IF THATS THE CASE.....EMAIL ME ASAP. 

To everyone in yellow....please watch for an email over the next few hours for directions on where to ship your mallet.......


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright guys.......emails (and one PM) have been sent. If you didn't get one, please check your spam box. Now when you get the mallet please post a photo of it up for the world to see!!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For anyone who turned a mallet and hasn't packaged it up yet, I have a tip. If you haven't come up with a way to box the thing, go to your local wine seller and grab a wine gift tube. Fits up to about 4 inch diameter and is just about the right length to drop a turned mallet in and tape shut. Label that puppy and drop it in the mail box. All finished.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Got my swap partner, came through now, prob cant post till Thursday, will confirm when it is sent


Dave the turning cowboy

turning wood into art


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Ryan 
Maybe start a new thread for posting pics as they come in


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Package sent and should arrive to its new home by Thursday Friday at the latest.

Jerry


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine went out this morning, hopefully it will be traveling ahead of the snow we are now getting.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey everyone.....I started a new thread to make it a bit easier to find the finished results. When you get your mallet in the mail, can you post up a picture to this thread...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/great-mallet-swap-2014-finished-results-thread-59864/


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

USPS tracking says mine should be delivered tomorrow. This is just like watching Santa on radar!:thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bumpus said:


> USPS tracking says mine should be delivered tomorrow. This is just like watching Santa on radar!:thumbsup:


Then I know it won't be coming to me.:laughing::laughing: 

We'll have about 7" of fresh snow by morning along with 30mph winds. Out here in the country that means our 150 yard drive will be about 4 feet deep in snow and the gravel road we live on will be drifted shut until late afternoon. 

So, regardless of who I am receiving a mallet from, I know for a fact it will not be arriving at my house tomorrow.:yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I'm closing this thread as requested.. Post pictures and comment here.


----------

